# Hungry? Just print something tasty.



## rkunsaw (May 22, 2013)

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/nasa-awards-grant-3d-food-printer-could-end-194050661.html


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

Shades of _Star Trek_! 

I see they mentioned a 3-D pizza - if that ever works, I want to be the first one to test it, especially if they can add some pepperoni extract. 

They also mentioned 12 billion as the critical population point - I guess making cardboard pizza is an easier solution that telling people not to reproduce.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 22, 2013)

Technology is getting more and more complicated and scary...what's next bypassing cloning and 3'D printing humans..or your favorite pet?


----------



## SifuPhil (May 22, 2013)

Ozarkgal said:


> Technology is getting more and more complicated and scary...what's next bypassing cloning and 3'D printing humans..or your favorite pet?



I swear - when I read the last part of your reply I thought you said:

"What's next ... 3D printing humans ... or your favorite _*part*_?"




... my mind immediately went into the gutter.


----------



## Ozarkgal (May 22, 2013)

SifuPhil said:


> I swear - when I read the last part of your reply I thought you said:
> 
> "What's next ... 3D printing humans ... or your favorite _*part*_?"
> 
> ... my mind immediately went into the gutter.



Hmmm..now that you mention it....


----------



## Pappy (May 22, 2013)

With my luck, the printer would run out of ink halfway through.....


----------



## That Guy (May 22, 2013)




----------



## Anne (May 22, 2013)

Ha, ha, Pappy!!

Technology is getting really creepy......shades of "1984"....:hororr:


----------



## R. Zimm (May 22, 2013)

"What's next ... 3D printing humans ... or your favorite _*part*_?"

Phil might choose several extra parts of various types.


----------



## R. Zimm (May 23, 2013)

I just thought of a great line for a T-shirt

"Print food, not guns"


----------



## That Guy (May 24, 2013)

Don't be gettin' no bugs in yer printer . . . !


----------



## Michael. (May 24, 2013)

I remember that movie '_Soylent Green' with Charlton Heston.

Vincent Price -* A great actor* - I even liked his performance in * MJ Thrille*r -Wath the video -     _*http://tinyurl.com/pfbveez

.

Cloning and 3D Printing -   Science marches on and on ........*


----------



## Pappy (May 24, 2013)

The original Fly movie scared the crap out of me. Loved Vincent Price. What a voice.....


----------



## SifuPhil (May 24, 2013)

Speaking of tasty ...


----------

